# Cowboy Queso



## TNJAKE (Feb 5, 2021)

Howdy smokers. I've had a few people the last few days ask where to find my cowboy queso recipe and since the super bowl is coming up thought I'd post a separate thread. Apparently people don't know that if you want queso you actually have to search for cornish game hens lol
	

		
			
		

		
	







Here are the ingredients and instructions. The pic is from mixing all together. Didn't get a finished pic but I think we can all imagine what melted queso looks like

Brown 1lb ground beef 90/10, drain grease, put beef back in skillet and add a 12oz pale ale(I used sierra nevada), simmer for 4-5 min. Then pour beer and beef into crockpot. Here are the rest of the ingredients. They go straight into crock:

32oz velveeta cubed
8oz shredded pepper jack
Can of rinsed black beans
2 cans Rotel
Half cup chopped cilantro
Half cup finely diced red onion
Tsp red pepper flakes

Mix together and set on low for a couple hours until melted stirring every 30 mins


----------



## texomakid (Feb 5, 2021)

Yes - I'm printing this now


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 5, 2021)

Cowboy Queso? That has my name written all over it, literally.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 5, 2021)

Just copied that out and saved to the files!  we LOVE Rotel Queso here and you recipe looks killer good!  

Thanks Jake!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 5, 2021)

sandyut said:


> Just copied that out and saved to the files!  we LOVE Rotel Queso here and you recipe looks killer good!
> 
> Thanks Jake!!


Thanks dave it's flavor town for sure. We love the stuff. Let me know what you think!


----------



## xray (Feb 5, 2021)

Looks like a good one Jake! I'm planning on giving this a try or a dip for the Superbowl. I have to work that day and the wife is getting a cracked wisdom tooth pulled tomorrow. so something quick to snack on sounds about right.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 5, 2021)

Sure looks good! Im gonna bookmark this to make sometime soon. Thanks for sharing the recipe Jake!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 5, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Sure looks good! Im gonna bookmark this to make sometime soon. Thanks for sharing the recipe Jake!



You’ll turn this recipe into a 3 pound sandwich somehow lol. Love seeing them though.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 5, 2021)

xray said:


> Looks like a good one Jake! I'm planning on giving this a try or a dip for the Superbowl. I have to work that day and the wife is getting a cracked wisdom tooth pulled tomorrow. so something quick to snack on sounds about right.


Hope you're wife doesn't have too much pain. Queso will definitely help


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 5, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> You’ll turn this recipe into a 3 pound sandwich somehow lol. Love seeing them though.


Would definitely make a good queso burger


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 5, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> You’ll turn this recipe into a 3 pound sandwich somehow lol. Love seeing them though.


Lol. Hang tight I got one coming and this would have worked perfect for it!


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 5, 2021)

Jake, that sounds awesome!! An amped up version of one of the two things that Tracy is allowed to make. I sent this to her in an email (she's working and not allowed to talk to me) to see if maybe this would make our entire day of eating Sunday. Sounds fantastic buddy and I can promise you that it will get made at some point.



Central PA Cowboy said:


> Cowboy Queso? That has my name written all over it, literally.



Too funny!! That is exactly what I was thinking when I read the title of the thread being that you mentioned it in another Super Bowl menu thread a couple days ago.

Robert


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 5, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Jake, that sounds awesome!! An amped up version of one of the two things that Tracy is allowed to make. I sent this to her in an email (she's working and not allowed to talk to me) to see if maybe this would make our entire day of eating Sunday. Sounds fantastic buddy and I can promise you that it will get made at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Robert I think this would be right up yalls alley. It's got all the delicious stuff in it. Let me know how you like it


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 5, 2021)

Certainly bookmarked this one . Sounds excellent, thanks for posting.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 5, 2021)

Its on the menu for Sunday. Thanks for sharing Jake!


----------



## xray (Feb 5, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Hope you're wife doesn't have too much pain. Queso will definitely help



Thanks Jake. I have a feeling I’ll be eating this one myself, so I may use chorizo instead of ground beef. She came home from the store today with jello, pudding, broth and tomato soup...I guess that’s some what she’s having lol.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2021)

Sounds delicious Jake! Only have one problem... way too many ideas of things to make for tomorrow than gonna have people to eat them! Will have to give this a try sometime for sure.

Ryan


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 7, 2021)

Looks tasty Jake, definitely on the to do list soon!  Thanks for sharing your recipe!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 7, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks tasty Jake, definitely on the to do list soon!  Thanks for sharing your recipe!


Just got me a batch going


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 11, 2022)

Figured this could use a bump! Still deciding what I wanna make this weekend!

Ryan


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 11, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Figured this could use a bump! Still deciding what I wanna make this weekend!
> 
> Ryan




I am thinking I know what I am making!  

Thanks again 

 TNJAKE
 For the recipe and 

 Brokenhandle
 for the reminder!


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 11, 2022)

Wow! Another one I missed somehow! That’s awesome. Definitely having a go at these! Thank you for the recipe!


----------



## 1MoreFord (Feb 12, 2022)

Love the recipe.  I've copied and saved it.

Let me make a couple of recommendations.  Consider adding some breakfast sausage preferably hot.  Up the Rotel a can or two or go to Red Gold 15oz cans of petite diced tomatoes and peppers or better yet go to to 3 or 4 cans of rotel w cilantro and lime and cut back on the chopped cilantro a little.  That way you'll have a product that works hot, room temp, or straight out of the fridge w/o breaking chips.  The addition of lime is awesome.


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 12, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I am thinking I know what I am making!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Somehow missed it but now bookmarked!

Keith


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 12, 2022)

That has to be Mighty Tasty!!
Nice Job, Jake!
Like.

Bear


----------



## sandyut (Feb 12, 2022)

Still looks great!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 12, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Figured this could use a bump! Still deciding what I wanna make this weekend!
> 
> Ryan


Give it a go. It's our favorite


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 12, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I am thinking I know what I am making!
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> ...


It's delicious. Let me know how you like it


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 12, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Wow! Another one I missed somehow! That’s awesome. Definitely having a go at these! Thank you for the recipe!


I can eat a gallon of it lol. Even poured it over a baked tater once lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 12, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> Love the recipe.  I've copied and saved it.
> 
> Let me make a couple of recommendations.  Consider adding some breakfast sausage preferably hot.  Up the Rotel a can or two or go to Red Gold 15oz cans of petite diced tomatoes and peppers or better yet go to to 3 or 4 cans of rotel w cilantro and lime and cut back on the chopped cilantro a little.  That way you'll have a product that works hot, room temp, or straight out of the fridge w/o breaking chips.  The addition of lime is awesome.


Ive made it 100 ways. This is the best imo. The pale ale adds citrus notes and makes it nice and creamy. Plenty of goodies in it. Fresh cilantro is our preference as it has better flavor. Wouldn't change a thing


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 12, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Somehow missed it but now bookmarked!
> 
> Keith


You won't be disappointed. Flavor town


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 12, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> That has to be Mighty Tasty!!
> Nice Job, Jake!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks John it's delicious. Get Mrs bear to make you a batch!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 12, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Still looks great!


Thanks Dave. Glad to hear surgery was a success and youre on the mend!


----------



## texomakid (Feb 13, 2022)

Well Mr 

 TNJAKE
 I rolled with your recipe. Only thing I did different was Shiner Bock for the beer and Jalapeños for the Cilantro.

Follow the instructions .......






Ok, So I'll add what my finished Queso looks like ....






In the words of my wife "That Sh*ts delicious"   

Thanks for sharing with us Jake - it's freaking awesome!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 13, 2022)

texomakid said:


> Well Mr
> 
> TNJAKE
> I rolled with your recipe. Only thing I did different was Shiner Bock for the beer and Jalapeños for the Cilantro.
> ...


Heck yeah bud glad you liked it and didn't change anything before trying it first. I really like the crunchy bites you get from the red onions and the flavor of the fresh cilantro coupled with the black beans


----------

